# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP]checkbox

## orisis

Bonjour 

comment rcuprer la valeur d'un checkbox (coch ou pas) ? Je travaille en HTML avec du JSP ?

Merci !
[ Modr par vedaer ]
-> Ajout du tag dans le titre
[ Merci de respecter les *Rgles du Forum* ]

----------


## seb_fou

en jsp


```
String res = &#40;String&#41;request.getParameter&#40;"name_checkbox"&#41;;
```

si la case est coche res="on", sinon res=""

----------


## orisis

Merci pour la rponse mais je crois pas que la valeur de retour soit "on" ou "" car d'aprs le test, la valeur retourne est celle du champs VALUE donc le test sur le retour ne peut avoir lieu  ::(:  
Une autre proposition   ::cry::  

merci

----------


## Tyler Durden

ben si la checkbox n'est pas coche, sa valeur n'est pas envoye lors du submit. Seule possibilit in my mind, un champ cach dans ton form.

----------


## orisis

C'est bon a marche enfin ! Voici la partie de code :



```

```


Voil   :trouve:

----------


## zev

Prcisions pour les nuls comme moi.
Dans la JSP, il est possible d'attribuer une value diffrente  chaque checkbox. Les cases coches renvoient cette valeur plutt que "on". Celles non coches continuent de ne rien renvoyer.



```

```

Le formulaire  l'air de a
O Valeur1
O Valeur2
...

Dans la servlet du post precedent, on appelle les valeurs :
String[] checkboxes = request.getParameterValues("option"); 
<<>Noter qu'option est le name de la checkbox.

Puis on les affiche :
System.out.println(checkboxes[i]); 
-->affiche "choix:i" si la case est coche.

Rabachons: Si on coche les cases 3&4, a affiche 3, 4 mais pas 1,2 qui sont non coches.

Aprs on peux remplacer i par le champ id d'une liste de rubriques qui sont dans une base de donnes, ce qui permet de recuperer ces id et de savoir  dans la servlet qui est coch dans la jsp...

----------


## lyly88

bonjour, j'ai rcupr les tables d'une base de donne dans une jsp et j'ai ajout des checkbox comme suit :


```

```

et pour recurer les nom des tables je fais:


```

```

mais sa ne marche pas. si vous avez une solution.
merci

----------

